# Camshaft install tips and questions



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

I've decided, with the help of a friend, to install my own cam. I've looked through hours of install instructions and how-to's and videos about it and I'm confident that I can tackle this, there are just a few unanswered questions that I have:

1. Pushrod length. When i bought my cam I got upgraded double spring kit and chromoly pushrods and the guy I ordered them off of was going to be the installer and he said that there's a possibility that they might not be the right length? So what length would upgraded pushrods, with a .675 double spring kit, be if the engine is completely, internally stock? :confused

2. Once I've completed the install, is it okay to drive it untuned to a tune shop to get a tune or should i tow it? 

Thanks for any input and additional tips!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Driving it untuned should be fine. Just as long as you dont go WOT. Drive it easy and just try to get it tuned ASAP. Won't hurt though to not do it immediately.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

By getting it tuned you mean adjusting the idle screws, idle and timing the car? I wouldn't drive it until it is right, except for test drives to see if it's OK. What are the cam specs that you need different push rods? Stock ones should work fine, they did for me. I used posi locks so I could adjust the valvetrain instead of torque to spec like stock.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jetstang said:


> By getting it tuned you mean adjusting the idle screws, idle and timing the car? I wouldn't drive it until it is right, except for test drives to see if it's OK. What are the cam specs that you need different push rods? Stock ones should work fine, they did for me. I used posi locks so I could adjust the valvetrain instead of torque to spec like stock.


:rofl: Me thinks he wandered in from the past and is lost. OP, you'll have a hard time keeping it idling but like said just don't go WOT until it's tuned (that's MAF remapped, idle and RAF tables set and it's best to get the VE table tweaked too). Push rods should be measured after a cam, lifter or head install. Torque the rocker to spec (22 ft/lb) and use an adjustable push rod to get the length with zero lash and not depressing the lifter down at all. Then add the desired lifter preload to that length for your overall length. Because higher lift cams are usually made by grinding the base circle smaller instead of the lobes higher often pushrods need to be longer. You thus won't know until the cam is installed.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

IMCauley said:


> I've decided, with the help of a friend, to install my own cam. I've looked through hours of install instructions and how-to's and videos about it and I'm confident that I can tackle this, there are just a few unanswered questions that I have:
> 
> 1. Pushrod length. When i bought my cam I got upgraded double spring kit and chromoly pushrods and the guy I ordered them off of was going to be the installer and he said that there's a possibility that they might not be the right length? So what length would upgraded pushrods, with a .675 double spring kit, be if the engine is completely, internally stock? :confused
> 
> ...


The folks that you bought the cam from should be able to tell you the correct push rod length. If not get ahold of a pushrod lenght checker. Stock LSx motors are net lash no adjustment possable.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> :rofl: Me thinks he wandered in from the past and is lost. OP, .


Yep, whoops, wrong side of the house.. All is good. Your advice is better, lol.. Thought it sounded like a stupid question..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jetstang said:


> Yep, whoops, wrong side of the house.. All is good. Your advice is better, lol.. Thought it sounded like a stupid question..


 It's all good. I see stuff pop in this section once in a while that looks like it's lost. Ahhhhh,, the days of jets and idle screws. You know at first the computer looked a lot more complicated way of tuning but now I see that it is infinitely easier, flexible and precise. Look at a screen for timing and adjust by a tenth of a degree in any RPM load range you want. Want to adjust idle, just plug in a number, etc.


----------

